# Google Announcement



## marrco (Apr 29, 2014)

nslookup -type=TXT google-public-dns-a.google.com

(and follow the link)


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Apr 29, 2014)

http://xkcd.com/1361/


----------



## MannDude (Apr 29, 2014)

Haha.


```
[email protected]:~$ nslookup -type=TXT google-public-dns-a.google.com
Server:		8.8.8.8
Address:	8.8.8.8#53

Non-authoritative answer:
google-public-dns-a.google.com	text = "http://xkcd.com/1361/"

Authoritative answers can be found from:
```


----------



## Abdussamad (Apr 29, 2014)

I wonder whether they paid xkcd for this comic?


----------



## mojeda (Apr 29, 2014)

If you hover over the picture, like most xkcd comics, it has a hidden message. "The less popular 8.8.4.4 is slated for discontinuation."


----------



## Erawan (Apr 29, 2014)

Ys, the hidden message in the page source :



> <img src="http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/google_announcement.png" title="The less popular 8.8.4.4 is slated for discontinuation." alt="Google Announcement" />


----------

